# Classic Tracks - Paul Simon - Choose your favourites...



## Guest (Jul 19, 2018)

View attachment 105774


This is one of a series of polls in which you will be asked nothing more than to choose your favourite tunes from the artist in question.

Please *choose up to eight selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Paul Simon -

Paul Frederic Simon (born October 13, 1941) is an American singer-songwriter and actor. Simon's musical career has spanned seven decades, with his fame and commercial success beginning as half of the duo Simon & Garfunkel (originally known as Tom & Jerry), formed in 1956 with Art Garfunkel.

Simon has earned sixteen Grammys for his solo and collaborative work, including three for Album of the Year ("Bridge Over Troubled Water", "Still Crazy After All These Years", "Graceland"), and a Lifetime Achievement Award.

In 2001, he was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame and in 2006 was selected as one of the "100 People Who Shaped the World" by Time. In 2011, Rolling Stone named Simon one of the 100 greatest guitarists.

In 2015, he was named one of the 100 Greatest Songwriters of All Time by Rolling Stone. Among many other honors, Simon was the first recipient of the Library of Congress's Gershwin Prize for Popular Song in 2007. In 1986, he was awarded an Honorary Doctor of Music degree from Berklee College of Music, where he currently serves on the Board of Trustees.

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2018)

"Mother and Child Reunion" -






"Me and Julio Down by the School Yard" -






"Kodachrome" -






"Loves Me Like a Rock" -






"American Tune" -






"Something So Right" -






"50 Ways To Leave Your Lover" -






"Still Crazy After All These Years" -






"Slip Slidin' Away" -






"Wonderful World" -






"Late In The Evening" -






"You Can Call Me Al" -






"Graceland" -






"Diamonds On The Soles Of Her Shoes" -






"The Obvious Child" -


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Much of my appreciation of post Simon & Garfunkel-era Paul Simon is bound up in _Graceland_, a very near-perfect album; one of my Ten Best. He certainly is an accomplished guitarist also, as your intro states.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Not a big Simon fan, but I like Mother And Child Reunion. Wasn't this the song he recorded in Jamaica?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I picked six, because you left out two of my favourites (Homeless and Under African skies). One of the best singer/songwriters, certainly if we include the S&G material.


----------

